# Looking for bianchi decals. 2001pista



## Giivenchy (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi everyone, 
I am new to the forum and semi new to biking in general. Recently got this bianchi pista off of a local dude. After searching for hours I found it its a 2001. Bike is in horrible condition and I feel the need to powder coat it. Problem is I can't find the decals headed for the frame. If anyone could help that would be greatly appreciated!


----------

